# Mein Echolot



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

Servus @ll

Endlich is es fertig! Heute hab ich den rste von dem benötigten Teilen für mein Echolot + Koffer fertiggestellt!

Ich hab mir das Eagle Sea Charter 320 DF geleistet:q  und war aber mit dem dazugekauften Zubehör nicht ganz einverstanden!
Als Zubehöhr hab ich mir die TITLELOK High Speed Stange gekauft war erstens Schweineteuer ~ 100 Euronen! und dann noch eine windige Alustange na ja wenn man aus dem Katalog kauft wird man irgendwann auch bestraft! :c :c :c 

Nun gut da hab ich mir halt die eine oder andere Änderung des Equitments überlegt :q :q 

Hier erstmal die Geberstange überarbeitet!


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

So nun das zweite Photo der Geberstange!

Ich hab von meinem Schwager ein 20er V4A  Rohr bekommen also absolut Rostfrei :q :q :q  das Problem dabei war nur die Spanner von Titelok haben nicht mehr gepasst. Also ich bei uns in der Firma zum Spezel ( Fräser ) und 4 neue Spannpratzen machen lassen ( aus Alu ). dann noch zwei neue Spannschrauben gemacht mit einer Sternmutter. schon ist die Stange um einiges stabiler!

Als Griff hab ich noch einen Rutengriff aus Kunststoff draufgeschoben ( wegen der Optic )


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

*Nun der Geber*

Den Geber hab ich auch auf eine V4A Platte  ( 90 x 90 x 5 ) festgemacht mittels ein paar Schrauben auch rostfrei!


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

*Nun der Echoltkoffer*

Also hier der Echotkoffer von AUSSEN


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

*Innenleben desw Koffers*

Hier das Innenleben

Ist aus Holz hergestellt und mit Gummiplatten ausgekebt.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

*Sichtschutz*

Hier noch ein Bild mit dem Sichtschutz meines Echolots.

Hat mir ein Bekannter aus VA Blech gebogen


----------



## Condor (28. Februar 2004)

...darf ich kritisieren???#u #u #u


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

*Ja is doch ein Board*

Also los


----------



## Condor (28. Februar 2004)

*Re: Ja is doch ein Board*



> _Original geschrieben von Fliegenfisch _
> *Also los *




...nagut, 

Du wolltest es so...:q :q :q 

1. hätte ich die Akku`s unten und nebeneinander im Koffer platziert(so kippt er beim tragen nich immer nach einer Seite):g 

2. würde ich des Lot niemals mit 4 Schauben, sondern nur mit einer in der Mitte die nicht ganz festgezogen ist, befestigen( so kann ich das Gerät einzeln drehn und muss nicht immer den ganzen Koffer bewegen):g 

3. würde ich das "Visier" innen mit einer matten schwarzen Farbe behandeln(als Reflektionsschutz)


...so das war`s erst mal:q #h 


MfG
Condor


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

hi condor

Also das mit der Schraube in der mitte hab ich mir auch überlegt und bin dann doch wieder auf 4 Schrauben gegangen ( liegt warscheinlich dadran das ich gelernter Schmied bin ) .
Das mit den Akkus hab ich auch bemerkt als es zu spät war nun kippt er auf eine Seite aber nur beim tragen.
Das mit dem Sichtschutz wollte ich sowieso noch machen ( hab aber gerade keine passende matte Farbe daheim )

Danke trotzdem für die Anregungen 

Hi Martin

Super Koffer von Dir . Ich muss auch gestehen bevor ich mit dem Bau meies Koffers angefangen habe hab ich hier im Board fleissig gelesen. Meinen Koffer hab ich an den Nähten mit Silikon ( verdünnt mit Aceton ) behandelt! :b  Hab ich auch hier vom Board!
Schein gut gelungen zu sein   ( Is aber eine Schei.. Arbeit ):c 

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Jirko (28. Februar 2004)

hallo fliegenfisch #h

ohne gleich mal kritisch werden zu wollen  sage ich einfach mal, fantastische arbeit! die kleinen änderungen und modifizierungen kommen automatisch nach den ersten praktischen einsätzen. also feinste arbeit fliegenfisch #h


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

Nochmal Hi Martin

Also das mit dem Sichtschutz hab ich vom Stollenw.... katalog.
mein Spezel hat das aus VA Blech mit 1.5 mm Stärke gebogen!

Es ist nur aufgeklemmt innen hab ich einen Schaumstoff eingeklebt das es nicht verkratzt es klemmt wegen dem Untermass von 5 mm .

Also dein Echolot hat aussen 20 cm dann solltest Du dir eine Abdeckung mit Innenmaß 19.50 cm machen lassen! und den Schaumgummi nicht vergessen.

Kuckst Du hier!

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Fliegenfisch (28. Februar 2004)

*Und nochmal ich*

ne der Chip is mir zu teuer und im Netz kriegt man auch nichts aus Norge :c :c :c :c 

Also such ich mir mit c-map die gps Daten und schau ob ich damit zurechtkomme. ;+ 

Also mein Bericht kommt spätestens am 15 April wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

Ich hab aber festgestellt das das mit dem Aufzeichnen von Wegstrecken richtig gut funzt. Da kann mann mit dem Boot am Ufer entlangfahren und dabei zeichnet das GPS die Strecke auf. Ist man nun am Ausgangspunkt angekommen hat man den Weiher ( See ) als Umrissline auf dem Kartenplotter nun nur noch die Berge im Wasser finden und mit Symbolen versehen und schon hat man ne super Tiefenkarte für sein Hausgewässer!  Ich werde sobald bei uns die Weiher wieder Eisfrei sind mal weitertesten und hier ins Board stellen. 

Fliegenfisch


----------



## bernie (28. Februar 2004)

@Fliegenfisch:
Saubere Arbeit !! 
Ich Drösel zerbrech mir seit Wochen den Kopp, wie ich einen Sichtschutz anfertigen und befestigen kann.............. und dann seh ich da SO EINE BANALE LÖSUNG  
Ich sach ma Danke für den Tip 
Werd ich gleich morgen in Auftrag geben


----------

